
Could a 'red and processed meat tax' save thousands of lives? - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/could-red-and-processed-meat-tax-save-thousands-lives/
======
tomohawk
Beef is actually very healthy for you - when the cattle it comes from are
raised properly. Grass fed beef not only tastes great, but has many important
nutrients that feed lot raised beef does not. Instead of taxing "red meat" and
lumping in the feed lot raised meat with the meat that is healthy, why not tax
the practices that result in less healthy meat?

